# Halo-TV-Serie von Steven Spielberg wird weiter produziert - Cast ist bekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Halo-TV-Serie von Steven Spielberg wird weiter produziert - Cast ist bekannt*

						Der amerikanische Kabelsender Showtime arbeitet weiterhin an der Halo-Serie. Diese wird von Starregisseur Steven Spielberg produziert. Nun hat das Team den Cast vorgestellt. Bis die TV-Serie zu Halo über den Bildschirm flimmern wird, dauert es aber noch. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Halo-TV-Serie von Steven Spielberg wird weiter produziert - Cast ist bekannt*


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2019)

Ich muß mich outen das ich die Spiele noch nie gespielt habe.
Aber das Setting ist interessant.
Da ich SciFi-Fan bin.


----------



## Zuriko (12. November 2019)

Hätte da lieber einen Kinofilm, dann könnte man das Budget für fette 120 Minuten verbraten. Halo sieht doch mit abgespecktem Production Design nicht richtig geil aus. Immer dieses Serien verwursteln.
Ich bin ja froh dass Gears of War ein Kinofilm werden soll, auch dort braucht es etwas Kohle damit das glaubwürdig ausschaut. Am Ende wird diese Halo Serie reiner Fan Service. Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich muß mich outen das ich die Spiele noch nie gespielt habe.
> Aber das Setting ist interessant.
> Da ich SciFi-Fan bin.



Damals, als die Spiele neu waren fand ich die grandios 

Teil 3 ist fast zur Sucht geworden, für die Stunden der SP Kampagne!

Als Sci Fi Fan kein Haol gespielt, wie geht denn sowas


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2019)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Als Sci Fi Fan kein Haol gespielt, wie geht denn sowas


Weil ich noch nie eine XBox besessen habe. Und Kumpels hatten auch alle Playstation.
Soviel ich weiß soll ja Halo auch für den PC kommen.
Oder gibt es das schon dafür?


----------



## fipS09 (12. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil ich noch nie eine XBox besessen habe. Und Kumpels hatten auch alle Playstation.
> Soviel ich weiß soll ja Halo auch für den PC kommen.
> Oder gibt es das schon dafür?



Gibt die PC Version von 1 glaube ich. "Soon" soll aber die Masterchief Collection erscheinen: Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam


----------



## xDave78 (12. November 2019)

Also sorry, ich bin sicherlich der letzte der eigentlich Name-Bashing betreiben sollte - aber "Otto Brathurst" ist schon ziemlich episch 

Sollte nicht vor um 2007 rum schonmal eine Halo Serie kommen mit dem damals unbekannten J.J. Abrams im Stuhl?


----------



## derneuemann (12. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gibt die PC Version von 1 glaube ich. "Soon" soll aber die Masterchief Collection erscheinen: Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam



Genau so ist es


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gibt die PC Version von 1 glaube ich. "Soon" soll aber die Masterchief Collection erscheinen: Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam



Teil 1 und 2 kamen für den PC. 
Hab die Collection dank Game Pass und günstig gebrauchter Xbox One S nun nachholen können.


----------



## empy (13. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gibt die PC Version von 1 glaube ich. "Soon" soll aber die Masterchief Collection erscheinen: Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam



Auf die werde ich auch warten.


----------

